# need help choosing....breck,winterpark,copper, jackson hole?



## CalvaryCougar (Nov 3, 2009)

maybe jackson hole would be a better idea.....is it worth enough for the 100 bucks more to get to jackson hole? is there a free shuttle to the slopes from the airport?


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

I'm pretty sure Jackson Hole is very expensive, and it's more of a gnarly freeride mountain then a park mountain.


----------



## Norman426 (Jul 16, 2010)

No car? A ride on a shuttle bus is going to be about 150 round trip.


----------



## Nose Press (Oct 10, 2010)

Winter park is a fun ride, It has some decent parks, from beginner (re-railer) to advance (The Railyard), the rail yard has many obstacles ranging from rails, picnic tables and other jibs to 20 foot kickers, and a super-pipe. Winer park also has great powder at summit near the Cirque area (expert terrain). Winter park is pretty inexpensive, besides the food:laugh:. I support colorado mainly because Beaver Creek is my home mountain, but seriously check out winter park if your looking for some good parks and terrain


----------



## baconzoo (Nov 12, 2010)

Jackson's park is off the chain and the new stash park is one of a kind.

Here is a TR I did last year on it: PARKing at Jackson Hole | Freestyle Snowboarding Articles | SNOWREV


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

I think Mammoth is the place for you. You can fly right into the airport in Mammoth, they are known for their world-class parks and pipes, and they have noteworthy pow and bc too.


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

Denver is one of the cheapest airports to fly into, but what you save in air fare you will spend on car rental/transportation.

None of the Colorado ski slopes are within 45 minutes of Denver International Airports. Breckenridge in particular is 106 miles from the airport and Winter Park is 90 miles from the airport. You probably won't be able to ski the first day/evening you arrive unless you want to wake up with an altitude hangover.

In contrast, Jackson Hole Airport is 10 minutes from the town of Jackson and town is 15-25 minutes (depending on how many stops you make) from Jackson Hole Mountain Resort. Half of the hotels in Jackson will shuttle you from the airport for free, and the public bus (called the start bus) charges $3 each way to and from Jackson Hole Mountain Resort and the town of Jackson. The bus is free within town itself.

If you can afford the ticket to Jackson, then I would fly there. They are getting dumped on this year and have more advanced terrain than you can wiggle a ski pole at. The extra money for the ticket is worth it.



CalvaryCougar said:


> thinking about a trip this january, but i have no idea where to go....i would like possibly go to winter park as its close to denver and flights from cincinnati to denver seem the cheapest place to go. I would think about jackson hole but i dont know if the extra money on plane tickets is worth it. okay so ill stop rambling
> 
> im looking for: in most important to least
> good park
> ...


----------



## CalvaryCougar (Nov 3, 2009)

Triple8Sol said:


> I think Mammoth is the place for you. You can fly right into the airport in Mammoth, they are known for their world-class parks and pipes, and they have noteworthy pow and bc too.


id love to go to mammoth but i think id have to take four planes to get there from Cincinnati....


----------



## trucktown (Sep 25, 2010)

CalvaryCougar said:


> id love to go to mammoth but i think id have to take four planes to get there from Cincinnati....



For $400 you can fly in to Mammoth from Cincinnati or Dayton with 2 stops (Chicago and San Francisco).


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

$400 isn't horrible... but two stops is. That is double the chance for them to lose your bags.


----------



## Runningkneknee (Nov 18, 2010)

Jackson Hole out weighs any of the resorts listed.


----------

